# Welche CPU für meine R9 280X?



## musclecar (12. Mai 2014)

*Welche CPU für meine R9 280X?*

Hallo,
ich habe momentan eine R9 280X und einen AMD X4 965. Habe die Karte gekauft, weil es sie in einem Online-Shop zu einem guten Preis gab. Jetzt will ich den CPU auch aufrüsten, damit die Karte nicht mehr ausgebremst wird. PC ist zum Zocken von Rome 2 und Spiele die ich kaufen will wenn sie rauskommen: Watch Dogs, Witcher 3, Star Citizen usw.
Ich schwanke zwischen einem I5 4570 und I5 4670. Welcher passt besser zu der Grafikkarte? Reicht da ein 4570 oder soll ich lieber ein paar Euro Aufpreis für den 4670 zahlen?
Übertakten tu ich eigentlich nie und habe dies auch nicht unbedingt vor, sodass ich den 4670K ausschließe.

Danke im Voraus
gruß musclecar


----------



## Miro1989 (12. Mai 2014)

Oder du entscheidest dich für die Refresh Version i5 4690/(4590) mit 100-200 mhz mehr für den gleichen preis des i5 4670/(4570) preislich sollen sie keine Unterschiede haben. Für die Spiele die du im Auge hast sollten sie reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Die Unterschiede sind minimal, egal ob 4570, 4670 oder die neuen 4590 und 4690. Das sind bei zB 40 FPS dann vielleicht 1-2 FPS mehr.

Ich würde wenn überhaupt eher die Frage stellen: i5-4570 oder direkt für 40€ mehr nen Xeon E3-1230v3 (der fast identisch zu einem i7-4770 ist) ? Denn der Xeon arbeitet wie ein 8-Kerner, das kann vlt. mal ein Vorteil werden, da Spielekonsolen auch Achtkerner nutzen und evtl. Spiele dann RELATIV bald darauf optimiert werden. 

Hier siehst Du was zum Xeon vs. den "älteren" Core i5-3570: Intel Core i5-3570k vs. Xeon E3-1230 v3: Lohnt sich ein Wechsel?    der 4570 wäre schon ein bisschen stärker als der core i5-3570. D.h. bisher ist der Xeon nicht wirklich nennenswert schneller. Aber Anhand einzelner Werte, vor allem die CPU-lastigen Benchmarks, sieht man dann doch den möglichen Vorteil


----------



## musclecar (13. Mai 2014)

Oh man jetzt kann ich mich erst recht nicht entscheiden.
Gegen den Xeon spricht, dass er den Sockel 1155 hat und das nicht der aktuellste Sockel ist, aber das ist ja nicht mal der Rede wert.
Eigentlich wollte ich auch Geld sparen wenn es geht, da ich ja auch noch das Mainboard wechseln muss.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2014)

musclecar schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt kann ich mich erst recht nicht entscheiden.
> Gegen den Xeon spricht, dass er den Sockel 1155 hat


 NEIN, isser nicht: es gibt nen 1230*v2*, der ist für 1155 - aber von dem war hier nie die Rede. Es geht um den 1230*v3*, und DER ist für 1150.


----------



## musclecar (13. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, ich sehe es gerade. Naja bei den ganzen Zahlenkombinationen kann sowas schnell passieren.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2014)

Is halt echt doof - die hätten den zB 1330 oder 2130 nennen können anstatt nur v2 vs v3


----------

